# TRT Without Blood work



## NPower65 (Apr 13, 2015)

Has anybody done a self prescribed TRT without getting regular blood work done? Why I ask is there are no labs or TRT clinics within 150 miles of me to get blood work done. I know there is a lot of people out there with the same problem and just want to see what they do. I also know it's not a good idea but I'd be up for suggestions doctors suck around here they treat by levels not symptoms....


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah, me.

Been on for 15+ years, my doctors are idiots. Bloods MAYBE once annually and never once have they adjusted my regimen regardless of what the results are. May as well be flying blind. Same boat as you, doctors who treat based on levels and physical appearance. 

All I can do now is adjust AI based on feel.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 13, 2015)

Do u have any D.O.'s around instead of MD's? I ask because i go to a D.O., and he is better than the docs ive gone to, and i webt to him from a "clinic" and told him id been on test for over 8 years and the cost was getting way too high and wanted to use my insurance and no questions asked accept where do u want ur script sent?...... U can try nelson vergels new blood place he listed on his excalemale forums.....

Its worth it to drive that far at least every 3 months to monitor ur health!


----------



## snake (Apr 13, 2015)

j2048b said:


> Do u have any D.O.'s around instead of MD's? I ask because i go to a D.O., and he is better than the docs ive gone to...!



I second that. Their training comes at things from a slightly different angle.


----------



## NPower65 (Apr 13, 2015)

j2048b said:


> Do u have any D.O.'s around instead of MD's? I ask because i go to a D.O., and he is better than the docs ive gone to, and i webt to him from a "clinic" and told him id been on test for over 8 years and the cost was getting way too high and wanted to use my insurance and no questions asked accept where do u want ur script sent?...... U can try nelson vergels new blood place he listed on his excalemale forums.....
> 
> Its worth it to drive that far at least every 3 months to monitor ur health!



Yea after we talked in my intro I looked up D.O's at the hospital there are 3 and all chicks I am going to change from my GP but not sure I want to go to a chick to have her check my prostate every year that could get a little awkward if I'm not able to check for hers!!


----------



## j2048b (Apr 13, 2015)

Cool make sure they are ugly and there wont be an issue haha!

Simply explain to them the scenario i explained above and hopefully u wont have an issue


----------



## NPower65 (Apr 13, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Yeah, me.
> 
> Been on for 15+ years, my doctors are idiots. Bloods MAYBE once annually and never once have they adjusted my regimen regardless of what the results are. May as well be flying blind. Same boat as you, doctors who treat based on levels and physical appearance.
> 
> All I can do now is adjust AI based on feel.



What test are you using?Doses?


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 13, 2015)

NPower65 said:


> What test are you using?Doses?



Test cypionate, prescribed 200mg e2w. I dose e3.5d.


----------



## NPower65 (Apr 13, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Test cypionate, prescribed 200mg e2w. I dose e3.5d.



When you do get your bloods done do you have to request to have your Test checked? What do you keep your level at with that dosing?


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 13, 2015)

NPower65 said:


> When you do get your bloods done do you have to request to have your Test checked? What do you keep your level at with that dosing?



Here we go! lol

I have to request blood work from my primary care doctor, it's not something that they like to monitor regularly. I have to pester them. If left to their own devices, I would get checked maybe every other year. My endo's have proven useless in that endeavor. The dosing that I'm on gives me a test level of around 350-430ng/dl. I have 3 rounds of bloods here at my desk to prove it. reference range is 300-950 ng/dl.
Yeah, I'm still nearly hypo even on TRT.

It's really fun when you have a doctor look you in the eyes, tell you that your bloodwork matches that of a 65yo male and refuse to do anything about it.


----------



## Paolos (Apr 13, 2015)

NPower65 said:


> Yea after we talked in my intro I looked up D.O's at the hospital there are 3 and all chicks I am going to change from my GP but not sure I want to go to a chick to have her check my prostate every year that could get a little awkward if I'm not able to check for hers!!



I rather have a female doc check my prostate than a male doctor any day of the week. Just make yourself think
you already checked hers ...lol (or maybe you won't my last lady doc was pretty rough).


----------



## NPower65 (Apr 13, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Here we go! lol
> 
> I have to request blood work from my primary care doctor, it's not something that they like to monitor regularly. I have to pester than. My endo's have proven useless in that endeavor. The dosing that I'm on gives me a test level of around 350-430ng/dl. I have bloods here at my desk to prove it. reference range is 300-950 ng/dl.
> Yeah, I'm still nearly hypo even on TRT.
> ...



Holy Shit talk about being in the exact same boat LOL. What you just wrote is exactly what I am going through!!! except my levels are a little better 456 ng/dl but symptoms that I have fits low test. Have you thought about upping your dose to get you more closer to 800?


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 13, 2015)

NPower65 said:


> Holy Shit talk about being in the exact same boat LOL. What you just wrote is exactly what I am going through!!! except my levels are a little better 456 ng/dl but symptoms that I have fits low test. Have you thought about upping your dose to get you more closer to 800?



Read this:
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/17343-Shortage-of-10mL-test

I'm only being prescribed 1mL vials now with a refill frequency of e2w.


----------



## event462 (Apr 13, 2015)

I feel your pain brother. My test results came back at I think 184 and they still wouldn't give it to me. Thank God for UGLs!


----------



## event462 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm also having issues getting checked because now I can't ask my primary to check me because if I came back way higher they would try to do something about it.


----------



## juuced (Apr 13, 2015)

Paolos said:


> I rather have a female doc check my prostate than a male doctor any day of the week. Just make yourself think
> you already checked hers ...lol (or maybe you won't my last lady doc was pretty rough).



lol at a minimum the female should have smaller fingers.  aaahhh !


----------



## NPower65 (Apr 13, 2015)

Paolos said:


> I rather have a female doc check my prostate than a male doctor any day of the week. Just make yourself think
> you already checked hers ...lol (or maybe you won't my last lady doc was pretty rough).



Yea I'm going to make an appointment for something else non related to the subject and "test the waters" see how big her hands are :32 (13):


----------



## NPower65 (Apr 13, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Read this:
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/17343-Shortage-of-10mL-test
> 
> I'm only being prescribed 1mL vials now with a refill frequency of e2w.



See that's what got me on that other post you have a script why not supp with UG Test?


----------

